# Worried-- New puppy REALLY small



## greenleaf2001 (Mar 1, 2009)

We just adopted our first GS puppy yesterday. We were told Buddy was the runt, but now I am alarmed to see how small he is compared to the standard.

He is very active and happy, but at 11 weeks he is only 9 lbs. The breeder is reputable and said he is healthy.. but now I am worried,

Thoughts?


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Take him to your vet tomorrow - see what the vet says. While I think that's a bit small, it happens that smaller puppies grow up to be normal size.


----------



## Puddincat (Dec 14, 2008)

Have em' vet checked. Do you have any pictures?


----------



## skyizzy (Apr 15, 2008)

Izzy was 11 pounds at 4 months, but she was rescued from a puppymill. She is now 1.5 years and about 62 pounds. She is small for a shepherd, but we love her just the same.!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Havoc was 13 pounds at 8 weeks and I thought he was big. Kayos was 10 pounds at weeks. But she is a female. He may be a little small but I bet he catches up quickly. with any pup you should have them vet checked within 48 hours of bringing them home.

I am sure Buddy is probably fine. would love to see pictures of him!


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: skyizzyIzzy was 11 pounds at 4 months, but she was rescued from a puppymill. She is now 1.5 years and about 62 pounds. She is small for a shepherd, but we love her just the same.!


Same with me. Ramsey is now 16 months old and weighs 61lbs. just a small male.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: skyizzyIzzy was 11 pounds at 4 months, but she was rescued from a puppymill. She is now 1.5 years and about 62 pounds. She is small for a shepherd, but we love her just the same.!


For a female she is a perfectly NORMAL size. It would be a bit small for a male but females 45-65 or 70# is perfectly normal. 

Tika was 7 pounds at 7 weeks and was small. Grew into a perfect size 64 pound Shepherd girl.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

did you see the parents or litter mates?


----------



## greenleaf2001 (Mar 1, 2009)

We are calling our vet tomorrow. The breeder said he should get to be 80 lbs but will be on the shorter side based on his lineage. We are ok if he is a smaller male. I guess I am just worried there may be an underlying health issue.

Here is his picture:










Thanks.


----------



## greenleaf2001 (Mar 1, 2009)

BTW.. we did see his dad who was about 85 lbs, tall but thinner. His litter mates were a lot bigger.. they estimated the males were between 20 - 30 lbs and were chunky. We did not see them together as a group since they had separated Buddy from his litter mates so he would not learn to fight over his food. 

We were a little shocked to see the size difference when they brought him out after seeing his brothers, but his personality and energy are great. Also, I have twin daughters who are 7 so a smaller male would work out fine. 

The breeder is very reputable and no one seems worried but me.

Thanks.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

He's adorable! I think he looks a little thin - could be why he was separated from his brothers. Let us know what the vet says.


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

My girl Mia (non GSD) was AT LEAST half her size. My husband even thought she was out of a different litter. She was so so much smaller than her litermates. 

At the age of four she is only 6 pounds and her breed is supposed to be between 10-15 pounds. She is extremely healthy. I adore her. Like you size was not an issue but longevity and health definately were.

My vet said the smallest of the litter or runt does not have to indicate health issues.

He sure is a cutie.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Cujo was the smallest of his litter being only 13 ounces at birth, where the rest of them were 15 to 17 ounces. Not a whole lot of difference, I know. But he also grew at a slower rate than the rest of his litter. 

Cujo was the only one in the litter to have pano. Cujo was the only one in the litter to be over-sized, he is 29 or 30 inches tall and about 96 pounds. 

Heidi was an 11 ounce female out of the second litter. Tori was 17 ounces out of the second litter. Tori was dubbed, Tori-Two-Puppies because of how much heavier she was than the rest of them all through their first eight weeks. At 2 yrs, 5 months. Heidi is 66 pounds and Tori is 58 pounds. 

Arwen was six pounds when I got her at just under six weeks. At ten weeks she was about 12 pounds. I wouldn't be too concerned about your pup. He may catch up yet.


----------



## HarleyGirl52874 (Jun 16, 2006)

All I can say oh my is he adorable!!

Look at that attitude in his face, I love him!


----------



## summer (Jan 19, 2009)

Our Aspen was only 7 pounds at 8 weeks and I was worried but now she is 11 weeks and 15-16 pounds so once they are away from their litter they grow so fast!!!


----------



## AQC82 (Jan 19, 2009)

I think he looks great! Though I'm no expert in regards to the size and weight they are suppose to be at certain ages I can relate to your concern. I too was worried about our Rocco and even asked the vet at our last check-up. He weighs 17.5LBs at 12wks and said thats perfectly normal and as a puppy will can weight fast and burn alot of energy. I still can't help but worry at times.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

They catch up...just remember the averages are just that, averages.

At 12 wks Anna was about 14.3 pounds. I was concerned, but she gained weight fast. She's spot on the average now at 5mo.


----------



## allexblake (Sep 14, 2010)

I was going to comment what has been said already above....could be a diffrent litter. Your pic doesnt look like an 11 week old. Looks about 8 weeks. Puppy will be fine though, will grow fast. What kind of food is he on?


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

When I picked up my puppy from the breeder she weighed 5 lbs at 8 weeks. And she was an only puppy. Talk about a shock...but now she is about 58 lbs and she is 15 months old.


----------



## Taylor (Apr 7, 2009)

I was also going to comment that his face does look younger than an 11 week old. he is a cutie though.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I would say a visit to the vet is in order within a few days anytime you get a new pup, the vet should be able to give you a better idea of his age if you think he might be younger than 11 wks. And like everyone says, the smallest may end up being the same size as the others when he's full grown. He is really cute. It's important for them to stay lean to keep added weight off of hips and joints especially while they're growing.


----------

